
Ask HN: Any great product onboarding experiences you've had lately? - raykanani99
Looking for some examples of simple yet effective onboarding journeys.
======
mikerg87
There is a collection on boarding critiques that you might find helpful.

[https://www.useronboard.com/onboarding-
teardowns/](https://www.useronboard.com/onboarding-teardowns/)

~~~
drewrv
Their Super Mario Run example is great for the "what not to do" department.

[http://www.useronboard.com/how-supermariorun-onboards-new-
us...](http://www.useronboard.com/how-supermariorun-onboards-new-users/)

~~~
evanb
Why can't I play the tour levels without network?! It makes no sense, and
seriously undermines the value of the app as something to do on the train.

~~~
drewrv
Nintendo amazes me: as an organization they make incredible games yet are
terrible at everything else.

~~~
joeld42
Don't forget, they are very new to mobile. Things that may be obvious to
mobile devs are overlooked by a large company used to a captive console
audience. Nintendo doesn't move quickly but they are very adaptable in the
long run.

------
foopod
I recently moved from github pages to
[http://netlify.com](http://netlify.com).

And wow everything was just so easy, 5 minutes I had migrated my static site,
custom domain and set up SSL.

Their documentation and customer support was fantastic.

~~~
magic_beans
I LOVE netlify. And Open Source projects are free to host!

------
simonbarker87
Weird answer: the tutorial campaign in Factorio, each step is just the right
size that you know what you have to do but you have to think a little bit and
then the next step is slightly longer/more complex. I've not played a game
properly for over a decade but thanks to the tutorial I'm over 60 hours in to
Factorio and enjoying every minute.

------
johansch
AnyDesk, a german cross-platform remote desktop access thing.

[https://anydesk.com/remote-desktop](https://anydesk.com/remote-desktop)

When you download an app on e.g. Windows you're used to first going through
the installation dance. This app surprised and delighted me by having the
downloaded .exe launch into running mode immediately. After I had tried it out
and closed it, it _then_ asked me whether I wanted to keep it installed.

~~~
rawfan
Wow. Thanks for the tip. This is really nice compared to TV.

------
whatnotests
* [https://www.sendinblue.com/](https://www.sendinblue.com/) (like Mailchimp, but easier)

* [https://logz.io/](https://logz.io/) (log aggregation FTW)

* [https://www.skylight.io/](https://www.skylight.io/) (application performance monitoring for Ruby, similar to New Relic, written in Rust)

~~~
philip1209
logz.io does not appear to support TLS on their homepage. I'm getting mixed
content errors that are preventing stylesheet loading.

So, correct link may be [http://logz.io](http://logz.io) instead of
[https://logz.io](https://logz.io)

~~~
whatnotests
Wow that is really weird.

Thanks for pointing that out. Should probably let them know.

UPDATE: I've let them know [0] and the root cause is simple.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/devstack/status/823762402382475265](https://twitter.com/devstack/status/823762402382475265)

~~~
philip1209
I talked with them. They're using wordpress, so it may not have been easy. (If
they're terminating SSL at an LB or cloudflare, these things can be really
annoying to debug with wordpress too!)

------
nstom
[http://www.blendle.com](http://www.blendle.com) has quite a nice onboarding
process if you ask me.

------
stblack
Apple's new AirPods onboarding is sublime.

One quibble: whoever believed that grey text on white paper was a good idea
has issues that need to be addressed.

------
markolschesky
I thought that the Carvana trade-in onboarding was pure magic. A "custom"
video that described the valuation of my car was so cool that even though I
ended up trading in my car with a car I bought at a dealership I _really_
wanted to be a Carvana customer.

[https://www.carvana.com/trades](https://www.carvana.com/trades)

------
mfkp
I'm a fan of the onboarding of [https://privacy.com/](https://privacy.com/) \-
simple and clean, the opposite of the traditional payments/banking sector.

------
BrandonBradley
Yes! Elasticsearch and associated tools.

Their docs are solid. Packages available for many platforms. The tutorial is
straightforward. Kibana is excellent for real-time time series graphing.

(I'm really biased because of the last sentence.)

------
staltz
I loved [https://zeit.co/now/](https://zeit.co/now/) passwordless registration
and overall first 2 minutes onboarding animations and texts.

------
welder
I was very impressed with [https://www.graph.cool/](https://www.graph.cool/)
and how they walk you through onboarding with tooltips for every step. Here's
a screenshot:

[https://goo.gl/photos/jhwZSqaXRxHXUwZi9](https://goo.gl/photos/jhwZSqaXRxHXUwZi9)

------
aquark
As a corollary, are there any good libraries for helping build more complex
onboarding flows, or do these all tends to be hand-built from scratch?

I've seen a few javascript walk-through tour type libraries, but what about
something that integrates with a backend to be stateful on what a user has
done?

------
the_arun
Not sure about the question is about new user on boarding. Recently, I just
installed WhatsApp desktop app on my mac and hooked app on iOS device with
desktop app and was blown away by simple QR code trick. I wish we build one
click experiences for every integration/on boarding.

------
jhki
Somewhat Helsinki-specific, but the onboarding for the Wolt app is a beautiful
one:

[https://itunes.apple.com/fi/app/wolt/id943905271](https://itunes.apple.com/fi/app/wolt/id943905271)

------
FLGMwt
Headspace's 10 day guided intro sold me pretty much after the first session:
[https://www.headspace.com/](https://www.headspace.com/)

It's kind of a tutorial run so I think that counts as an onboarding?

------
endodino
I was able to get early access to status.im and can say that of all the crypto
space solutions out there, onboarding with the mobile app was really
intuitive.

[https://status.im/](https://status.im/)

------
molsson
ChromeCast was a pleasure and I was also really happen trying out Digital
Ocean.

------
hevel
The plex app for the ps4 had a painless onboarding process that took about 30
seconds. It had you log in on a browser and put in a code the app gave you. It
worked right away and left me impressed.

------
andrelou
OutSystems platform free edition. [https://www.outsystems.com/get-
started/](https://www.outsystems.com/get-started/)

------
w1zeman1p
I liked [https://www.gitkraken.com/](https://www.gitkraken.com/) onboarding

------
vmware513
You can find here a few good examples.
[https://www.useronboard.com](https://www.useronboard.com)

------
bobosha
pillpack.com --> fantastic ui/ux . couldn't say enough good things about them.

p.s. they are a mail order pharmacy that packages pills into sachets

------
oulipo
[https://capsule.ai](https://capsule.ai) has a very nice onboarding

~~~
davewasthere
Shame they don't actually say what it is... Some sort of calendar/reminder
thing?

Maybe it's a nicer styled google location history?

------
scottndecker
We've put quite a bit of effort into our onboarding process at
[https://visualteamstatus.com/](https://visualteamstatus.com/). Takes less
than 60 seconds to go from nothing to a full account and dashboard with
analytics. We think that's pretty good considering the integrations required
between VTS and Visual Studio Team Services.

------
zengr
simple.com

~~~
eric_the_read
Seconded! They recently changed their backend bank, and it was surprisingly
simple to get things moved over, even given that I had a direct deposit in
place, which necessitated a more complicated process.

------
drewrv
I was pretty happy with the onboarding at flowkey.

------
steven_pack
freelancer.com as a client had me signed up before I even realised...

